# افضل الجامعات في تدريس الهندسة الطيران..؟



## HeekHook (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم......

أود الاستفسار عن افضل الجامعات في العالم في تدريس هندسة الطيران ...؟

وشكراً...


----------



## HeekHook (26 فبراير 2007)

لم أتلق رد حتى الأن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## زياد قباني (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو ان أجد الاجابة عن هذا ... انا ايضاً 


اخوكم 
زياد قباني


----------



## HeekHook (7 مارس 2007)

كتبت هذا الموضوع قبل أسبوعين على الأقل ولم اتلق رد
هذا دليل على خمول هذة الموقع..
وأعضائه...
أتمنى من المشرفين على هذا الموقع متابعة كافة المواضيع والرد عليها
وشكراً..........................................


----------



## روهايد (7 مارس 2007)

ارجو الرد السريعععععععععععع وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسن امين (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اى حد عنده رد لا يبخل علينا به


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (6 أبريل 2007)

طبعاً جامعات أمريكا على مستوى
فأفضل جامعة تدرس أو تطبق في تخصص مجال هندسة الطيران وكذلك الفضاء هي جامعة ميتشغن ففيها البكالوريوس والماجستير والدكتوراة
البكالوريوس 128 ساعة وحدة دراسية
للمزيد عن المعلومات يرجى الذهاب إلى هذا الرابط الإلكتروني:

http://www.engin.umich.edu/departments

واختر تخصص Aerospace
اتمنى منكم الاستفادة


----------



## TURBOFAN (7 أبريل 2007)

والله انا خريج معهد هندسه وتكنلوجيا الطيران والمعهد فيه مميزات كتيير وعيوب
اهم مميزاته انو بيجيب دكاتره على مستوى عالي جدا جدا 
المناهج على مستوى عالي لان ادارة المعهد تترك للدكتور حرية المنهج
القاعات اصبحت على مستوى عالي
المصاريف معتدله نسبيا
يعطي شهادة البيسك مع البكالريوس
اما العيوب
فالمعامل الهندسيه ليسة على المستوى المطلوب(اكرر الهندسيه مثلا لايوجد مخرطه مفيش مقشطه ولا فريزه ومفيش ورشة حداده ولا سباكه) عموما يعتبر مستوى هندسة الانتاج ضعيف
اما مستوى صيانة الهيكل والمحرك والافيونكس فيعتبر الاعلى في الشرق الاوسط ولكن الخريج يكون حاصل على بكاريوس ميكانيكا في الاساس
اما العيب الثاني والخطير فيكمن في الاداره تحس انك فعلا في جيش لان الاداره فعلا من الجيش


----------



## The commander (8 أبريل 2007)

Salm 
Qustion
What is the differnces bettwen:AEROSPACE and AVIATION


----------



## زياد قباني (8 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين يا أخوان .. 

على المعلومات 

تحياتي


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (8 أبريل 2007)

The commander قال:


> Salm
> Qustion
> What is the differnces bettwen:AEROSPACE and AVIATION



aerospace هو تخصص يهتم بدراسة هندسة الطيران والفضاء أي كل ما يتعلق داخل أو خارج الغلاف الجوي.

Aviation على ما أعتقد أنها تخص فقط في الغلاف الجوي


----------



## TURBOFAN (8 أبريل 2007)

The commander قال:


> Salm
> Qustion
> What is the differnces bettwen:AEROSPACE and AVIATION


did you mean what is the differnces bettwen aerospace engineer and aviation engineer or bettwen aerospace and aviation in general 

:78:


----------



## احمد حسن امين (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جداجدا جدا جدا
وفققكم الله وزادكم من العلم 
اريد استفسار
المصاريف السنويه


----------



## The commander (10 أبريل 2007)

*the two*

bettwen the two


----------



## الهريدي (19 أبريل 2007)

وش رايكم في دراسة هندسة الطيران بكندا


----------



## سايوف (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم كنت أتكلم مع دكتور في قسمنا عن أفضل جامعات العالم في الطيران فكان الجواب:
Mit في بوسطن و ستانفورد في كاليفورنيا

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم


----------



## ramhusam (24 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياشباب اذا كان السؤال عن أفضل جامعات العالم في هندسة الطيران فالجواب:
داخل امريكاااااااااااا وافضل الجامعات:
Mit في بوسطن و معهد كالبفوزنيا التقني (كالتك) و ستانفورد في كاليفورنيا وجامعة بوردو في انديانا
اما اذا كان السؤال عن علوم الطيران(ادارة, فنيين صيانة, كابتن , ابراج و مطارات) فالجواب:
راديل-امبريل في فلوريدا في دايتونا بيش وهناك الكثيير داخل وخارج امريكا


----------



## سايوف (24 أبريل 2007)

بطل يا "Ramhusam"


----------



## مور اند مور (26 أبريل 2007)

الدكتور احمد ظافر القرني مدير قسم هندسة الطيران في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن والعضو في وكالة ناسا يقول انو افضل جامعة في هذا التخصص هي جامعة ميتشيجن


----------



## سعيد باعبدالقادر (7 مايو 2007)

في كلية هندسة الطيران في ماليزيا أفيدوني 
وشكراااااً


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياجماعة ماينفعش نسأل سؤال عايم كدا ونقول ايه أفضل جامعة بتدرس هندسة طيران,, ده لسبب واحد,, وهو ان أي طالب بيدرس هندسة طيران بياخد أساسيات العلم ,, علم الطيران كبير جدا جدا جدا فوق ماانتوا متخيلين,,, واستحاله طالب يقدر يلمه في أربع أو خمس سنين,, انت ممكن تاخد أساسيات العلم ده في أي جامعة قريبة منك وإقليميه , مش مشكله خالص,,, السؤال اللي المفروض نطرحه هو أين يمكننا أن نستكمل دراسة هندسة الطيران بالنسبة لمرحلة الماجستير والدكتوراه والأستاذية,,,,
طبعا إقليميا في الشرق الأوسط,,, أفضل جامعة ممكن تاخد فيها بكالريوس هندسة طيران بكفاءة عاليه جدا ممكن تفوق جامعات أوروبا وأمريكا في الدراسة النظرية والتصميمية المعقده هيا هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء جامعة القاهرة,,, ودي كمان ممكن تاخد منها ماجيستير ودكتوراه معقوله لكن مش الأعلي علي مستوي العالم,, لأن الأساتذة اللي فيها كلهم بيشتغلوا أساتذة في جامعات بره وبيدرسوا للطلبه بره هندسة الطيران مع الفرق طبعا في الإمكانات المادية,,,,, زي ماانا قلت إقليميا, وطبعا تكلفة هندسة القاهرة هيا الأعلي,, بس الدراسة فيها مش سهله زي المعاهد الخاصة واللي انا أعرفه ان الإلتحاق بيها بيتطلب مجموع درجات عالي في الدراسة الثانوية


----------

